
Strange history of the "Utah War" - cmcginnis
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/brink-of-war.html
======
LogicHoleFlaw
This is Not Hacker News.

~~~
PieSquared
Hey! That's what I was about to say. Actually, my exact comment was about to
be, "This isn't hacker news no matter how you look at it, but it's pretty
interesting nonetheless."

Somehow we'll need to find a balance between what is interesting but isn't
hacker news - sometimes, non-hacker news is interesting enough to deserve a
place here, although most of the time it isn't. Or maybe we can just say, for
the sake of safety, that anything non-hacker related is inappropriate? Not
sure about that.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
"Hacker" is pretty broad in the context of this site so I think it's safe to
say that any non-hacker content is worth actively avoiding. Dilution is the
biggest challenge facing the site right now.

~~~
sah
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> \--

 _"On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."_

~~~
PieSquared
I like that definition, and I also think that the above article satisfies it.
The only problem is that not everyone may find the same things interesting...

